# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  novocrine oral tablets made me good impression

## SpanishStallion

tried the oxandrolona and the stano tabs good impression oxandrolona definitely my favorite steroid right now for summer

----------


## Sheven

damn those look tasty. no methyltrenbolone in your pics i love that one

----------


## Sheven

here is a pic i got from my friend. they look damn tasty. i was on their oral tren was horrific strong on my liver i deserve it  :1laugh: . it seems they didnt louch on the market yet the oral tren just between performers.

----------

